

C doesn't know the meaning of "private" or "protected" (SFW, poetic) - huhtenberg
http://dis.4chan.org/read/prog/1312655446/4

======
burgerbrain
SFW, and pretty awesome.

~~~
huhtenberg
> _SFW_

Duh, indeed. Edited title, thank. And it _is_ awesome, totally agree :D

